
Girih - [Beautiful quasi0periodic tilings] - MaysonL
http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/APPLETS/32/32.html
======
MaysonL
See also <http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week281.html> for discussion of some
of the math.

